# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  نصب درایور USB

## XMEGAMAHDI

به نام خدا سلام دوستان من احتیاج به نوعی ستاپ دارم که بوسیله آن یکسری فایل را به عنوان درایور USB به ویندوز اضافه کنم (برای اتصال یک سخت افزار بخصوص به کامپیوتر) مثل نصب درایور USB مربوط به پرینتر های USB یا هر سخت افزار خارجی دیگر تا دیگر با ظاهر شدن پیغام FOUND NEW HARDWARE از طرف ویندوز به صورت دستی فایلها را به ویندوز اضافه کنم و یا از طریق DIVICE MANGER مربوط به MY COMPUTER این کار را انجام دهم ممنون میشم در این مورد من رو یاری کنید.

----------

